# Aqua Blue Canning Jar



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I need to know, how to remove a very small amount of scotch tape off a blue canning jar. Thanks.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Scrape it off with a razor blade or knife or even your fingernail.. goo gone or wd40 for the residue..


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

You can also try a bit of olive oil and a cloth to remove gummy residues or sometimes even a bit of rubbing alcohol on a cotton ball, if it is really smudgy. Be careful scraping, since that can scratch the glass.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

That tape can stick real tight, especially if it has been on their a while. I would suggest knocking it off with a hammer!!!

Seriously, I second the wd-40 idea. petroleum products usually soften most plastics and glues (thus why tape will not stick well to oily surfaces?) then the wd-40 can easily be removed with normal dish soap and hot water.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

I smear with a dab of peanut butter. Let sit 1/2 day-overnight. The remaining glue usually scrubs off easily enough w/a soapy scrubbie.


----------

